# Central Illinois?



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

We need to compile a list of members from the Central Illinois area. Perhaps some type of GTG will ensure....


I'm from Peoria.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm game John, I'm right over here in E.P. ....Talked with you over the forums several times over the past few years, but we have never met in person. You got my #, let me know. Buffalo Wild Wings maybe?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Looks like it's just you and me Mike. 

Maybe I'll see you out tomorrow, we have a chance of some type of something!


----------



## swim (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm in Peoria also let me know and I'll try to make it also.


Thanks
John


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

I am here as well. I work evenings, but am game otherwise


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnnyU;883328 Maybe I'll see you out tomorrow said:


> I wouldnt get to excited about that John....but I am ready for it, I wish we would.
> 
> Seems we have a few to join.....I am pretty open after 7pm on fridays & Sat evenings....other than that its hit and miss


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

Show up w/ plow on :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I know there are more local guys than just this....

Oh well, after this week I think I'm ready for some plowable snow. A nice light 3-5" would be just dandy.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I will help out 

gbl insured
95 dodge ram 
7.5 meyer plow
saltdogg spraeder 3/4 yard getting installed 1/6/10


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;941695 said:


> I will help out


With what? Eating my wings?

Hey John, this week might not be a bad time to have a little gtg?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Hmm, might be...

Looks like possibility for some snow Wed and/or Thurs. I think I'm going to run up to Chicago on Tuesday night, and I think we're meeting with the Realtor again Friday.... 




If nothing else, maybe we can grab a cup of coffee if I see you out. I think I saw the 1-ton with the WO heading down Knoxville the other day. Looks good!


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

How did i miss this? i;m in pekin. I thought there were more PS members in our area


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JDWalkbehind;943113 said:


> How did i miss this? i;m in pekin. I thought there were more PS members in our area


There is....... they just are in hiding.

I was wondering why you havent posted on this thread yet...but I see you just didnt see it.....either way we'll talk 2moro about the weather, like John said, we might get something wed/thurs.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

1-3in wed. night & another 1-2in on thurs???? Its looking better boys!!! They were only calling for 1-2 in on wed night yesterday!!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'll take it!

payup


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Alright Central IL guys, how about meeting at the East Peoria Buffalo Wild Wings on Saturday Feb 13th, 1:00pm? That way if you guys have other stuff going on that night we're not taking up time in the evening, and it'll be after the lunch crowd. Who's in?




Also, I set up a Social Group (Go to your User CP, scroll down and click "Social Groups" on the left side menu) and add youself to the group. That way it's easier for us to keep track of each other, until we actually meet in person....


----------



## snowkilla (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in Peoria


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi John, welcome to the group!


----------

